

Let’s Stop and Remember What Devops Is - jrussbowman
http://joerussbowman.tumblr.com/post/117077946811/lets-stop-and-remember-what-devops-is

======
nutate
When I read the initial article I thought to myself... oh crap, I've compiled
hadoop and I thought I was supposed to be a data scientist. Compiling Hadoop
vs installing and maintaining an entire HDFS based cluster are a whole
different shebang. Personally I'll be happy when we have a chain of trust
built into docker and something like pachyderm or mesos can take advantage of
it. Smart folks are already doing that sort of thing.

~~~
jrussbowman
Some of this stuff is chicken/egg too. A lot of times things are built,
someone else points out the security risk and then the tasks to make it more
secure are grafted on to it.

